# Best puppy food?



## soon2bVB (Feb 1, 2011)

My fiance and I are thinking about getting a English Springer spaniel puppy and we are trying to figure out the best puppy food for him. Any suggestions? We live in Maine so we don't have very many choices of dog food, we are quite limited. Should I purchase the puppy food from the Vet or a pet store?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Most vet foods are crap (Science diet) Look into a good food from this list Whole Dog Journals Top Foods for 2007 if you click the links you should be able to find a vendor locator. I can tell you that PetCo has several great brands (Wellness, Natural Balance, and Solid Gold are three I can think of )


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree that Science Diet is crap. Vet's dont get enough training on nutrition IMO and I REALLY wish I could figure out WHY they keep pushing SD. There are many sites on the net about good foods, but remember, what works for one doesnt always work for another. PetCo, PetSmart, or almost all feed stores carry a decent selection.


----------



## soon2bVB (Feb 1, 2011)

We literally have no PetSmart or Petco in our area... therefore we are limited to Walmart brands or Shur Fine brands (Shop N' Save), any suggestions? I see they have the Purina One brand, Purina, Pedigree, Iams, Kibbles N' Bits, Alpo, Beneful, and those are my choices...any suggestions?? Thanks.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

soon2bVB said:


> We literally have no PetSmart or Petco in our area... therefore we are limited to Walmart brands or Shur Fine brands (Shop N' Save), any suggestions? I see they have the Purina One brand, Purina, Pedigree, Iams, Kibbles N' Bits, Alpo, Beneful, and those are my choices...any suggestions?? Thanks.


Can you not order online?

Those are really pretty bad foods that you listed.


----------



## soon2bVB (Feb 1, 2011)

I know right. I guess I could order online but it's kind of inconvenient. Like I would rather go to the store. I guess I will have to do more research. We have a Tractor Supply Company that supplies a little more selection in the area. They have foods like Natural Choice, Blue, and Ultra. I don't know if that is much better...


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Arenthere at feed stores, or Tractor Supply Companies near you? Those are also great places to find good quality foods.


----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

We hit TSC for the first time today, and the selection on pet foods amazed me. I was very pleased. We picked up a bag of TotW and are currently working on making the switch.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

soon2bVB said:


> We have a Tractor Supply Company that supplies a little more selection in the area. They have foods like Natural Choice, Blue, and Ultra. I don't know if that is much better...


Yeah, those foods are way better than, say, Alpo and Beneful (ugh!). Blue, Taste of the Wild, Diamond Naturals, and 4Health are the ones that TSC carries that I would personally feed my dogs.


----------



## soon2bVB (Feb 1, 2011)

TRACTOR SUPPLY COMPANY IT IS!!! Thank you. We don't even have him yet, we get him at the beginning of March but I'm incredibly excited!!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I <3 TSC. They're great. I never thought I'd love a tractor store. . .


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Willowy said:


> I <3 TSC. They're great. I never thought I'd love a tractor store. . .


Haha, I feel the same way.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Willowy said:


> I <3 TSC. They're great. I never thought I'd love a tractor store. . .


They are SOO much more though, I LOVED TSC when I lived in Virginia, it was the ONLY place I could find womens Work clothes (as in carpenter pants and shorts) and really good steel toe boots that were RESONABLE. I wish we had one here.


----------



## soon2bVB (Feb 1, 2011)

Went to TSC! Bought the Diamond Puppy brand food. They actually fairly decent prices. I was excited. Thank you all for your advice! It was very helpful. I hope this food won't irritate his skin. We shall see.


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

Please do some more research on dog foods, here's a website to compare them. Most folks feed either a 4/5 or 5/5 star food. TSC also has a food called 4-Health thats pretty good and better than Diamond puppy. Since you haven't opened the bag yet maybe they would exchange it. 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/best-dog-foods/


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, that depends. Did you get Diamond Naturals or just plain Diamond? DN is about the same quality as 4Health. Very good quality for the price.
The regular Diamond isn't so great--the first ingredient is chicken by-product meal, second ingredient is corn, third is wheat.

OTOH, I do know a lot of dogs who are fed Diamond food (regular, not naturals) and are doing fine. I suppose it would depend on whether your dog is sensitive to wheat and corn or not. But Spaniels are prone to allergies and skin issues. . .


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry I should have asked that, Diamond or Diamond Naturals (definitely better).


----------

